# Jazz NBA draft picks



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kosta Koufos, Tadija Dragicevic and Ante Tomic. Did the Jazz waste there picks? How did the Jazz do?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they did well for what was available. They surely needed some bigs. Now maybe we can trade these three for Dwight Howard.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The more I see on Koufos, the more I see Ostertag - only not as good on defense. I hope they all like playing for the Orem team, since that is all they'll see in the Jazz organization. This draft has done nothing postive or negative for the team. It is a useless exercise.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Jazz are looking down the road with this draft. GaryFish we can only hope Koufos is half as good as ostertag :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Jazz are looking down the road with this draft. GaryFish we can only hope Koufos is half as good as ostertag :lol: :lol:


I don't typically like to use the words good and ostertag in the same sentence, but he sure did irritate shaq from time to time. Otherwise he was worthless.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm glad they went big. Who knows if this guy will turn out to be worth anything though. Odds are not in his favor. That's just how it goes. 

Outside of about the first ten picks it is a crap shoot anyways. Hopefully they get lucky and and up with another Milsap somewhere within the group. (A surprisingly good pick)


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Koufos or Collins? Man we need a center!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> GaryFish we can only hope Koufos is half as good as ostertag


That is the sad part. Ostertag was the best center to wear a Jazz uniform since about 1990. (Eaton retired in '93 but wasn't much of a player those last few years.) It is very sad that we are hoping for a center "as good as ostertag."


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> > GaryFish we can only hope Koufos is half as good as ostertag
> 
> 
> That is the sad part. Ostertag was the best center to wear a Jazz uniform since about 1990. (Eaton retired in '93 but wasn't much of a player those last few years.) It is very sad that we are hoping for a center "as good as ostertag."


+ 1 I agree. But saying Ostertag and good in the same sentence leaves a bad taste in your mouth :lol: .It looks like Koufos does'nt have to be standing next to the basket to have a chance for a shot to go in. So I'm going to say he might be better  _O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This draft was all about leverage. They picked up a few big guys so they would have some trade fodder to throw around in the future. None of these guys will even see 5 minutes on the floor.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know how good Koufos is going to be, but it's absurd to compare him to Ostertag. I think the Jazz got good value for him, as most mock drafts I saw projected him to go earlier than he did. 

Koufos has a good outside jumper, something Ostertag never dreamed of having. It's more fair to compare Koufos to Okur. I'm not saying that is necessarily a good thing to have two Mehmet Okur's, but I'm just saying that's who you should compare him to, if anybody. I think Koufos has the potential to be a solid NBA starter, although not necessarily the piece of the puzzle the Jazz need to make it to the finals.


----------

